# raised panel look mdf doors



## budman000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Im making cupboard doors out of mdf. I've ordered a bit to make the design but I need to make a jig to use on the doors. Does anyone have a jig made for this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Budman

No two doors are made the same size,,,the norm ,,so to say you will need to made your own templates the norm..I would suggest 1/2" to 1/4" thick MDF,, they will stand up for the long all,,,they are easy to make on the router table with the stick way and a trim bit...I would ask what type of bit you have on the way..it will help me ..tell you how to make the templates..they can be very simple or very complex ..


http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/5870-3d-router-carving.html

======






budman000 said:


> Im making cupboard doors out of mdf. I've ordered a bit to make the design but I need to make a jig to use on the doors. Does anyone have a jig made for this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

